# ECM Synchronika owner seeking Linea Mini feedback



## Leefair1

Hi,

I've recently bought an ECM Synchronika, which has been fantastic so far (only had it a week!) and have no complaints. I've only heard positive things about this machine from a functionality and build quality perspective.

I am however doubting my decision not to go for the Linea Mini, which was my initial choice mainly due to aesthetics prior to purchasing the Synchronika. I've also used the LM in the past and thought it was great.

Please could any Linea Mini owners provide feedback on their experience using the machine? I'd be really interested in hearing your thoughts - I'm still considering the LM so currently limiting the use of the Synchronika in the event that I decide to sell.

Any advice greatly appreciated!!

(on that note, if any buyers in the Edinburgh area are interested I have a brand new Synchronika potentially for sale with a 2 year warranty and have only used it to pull approx 30 shots of espresso!!)


----------



## Jony

I don't understand why you didn't buy the LMLM in the first place if that's the machine you wanted?


----------



## Leefair1

Price!


----------



## Jony

Well your going to pay more now in the long run if you do choose the LM, I have not had either


----------



## DavecUK

All you will get is enthusiastic owners positive comments about the machine they own. You won't get any useful information, so if you're buying on aesthetics, just go and buy one.


----------



## Leefair1

Any enthustiastic LM owners posting constructive comments, either positive or negative, would be gratefully received


----------



## DavecUK

Leefair1 said:


> Any enthustiastic LM owners posting constructive comments, either positive or negative, would be gratefully received


You won't get any negative comments, it's pretty much the form when people have dropped so much money on a machine. If they are buying on Aesthetics, then technical hasn't been a consideration, most will have only used a few machines in their life and the majority of owners won't understand the technical side at all. The type of people that spend that much on what is (to my mind) quite an ugly machine have lots of money and limited mechanical knowledge. They are buying into the La Marzocco dream. Good luck to them and I am sure it produces a nice coffee, but there are plenty of other machines that can do as well or better at much less money. I personally also think they look a lot better.

The LM has fairly industry standard components apart from the obvious custom boilers all dual boiler machines have. Stainless steel boilers that many other machines have, some of them thicker than the LM boilers...and copper tubing where thers have high grade PTFE or stainless. There is nothing special about it apart from Branding. The group is going to be more expensive to maintain than the more standard E61 groups and you can buy lots of LM badged accessories at high prices.

However if this is what you must have because it "looks right" go buy it....but look at other machines as well, don't be dazzled by La Marzocco.It's aLOT of money, I think you could get something better for less money. I won't say any more, because I realise this is not what you want to read...it's more for others who are impressed by the LM name and looking to get sucked in.


----------



## Big Pete

Hi Leefair1

my tuppence worth would be stick with the ECM machine, I have owned a Syncronika for 6 months now and I have to say it's fantastic, you get really good shots from it and the steaming power is superb, I can't tell you how to spend your hard earned but just live with the machine for a few months then decide.

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## Mrboots2u

Save yourself some money for lovely beans, keep the ECM, enjoy the drinks it makes. Turn off the internet and never come back the the forum again, your wallet will be thankful and you'll be a little happier i suspect.


----------



## 4085

I had a GS3 which is totally superior to a Mini and I thought it was so good, I kept it three weeks. If you are stealing one, and I mean steal, go for it....if not, stop being a daft sod and learn to love what you have. Do you really think one machine makes a superior cup to the next?


----------



## ATZ

I've had a play with a LMLM, I was underwhelmed tbh. Looks is in the eye of the beholder but I didn't see it having any more functionality (less in fact) than a raft of cheaper machines including the Synchronika you currently own.


----------



## DavecUK

ATZ said:


> I've had a play with a LMLM, I was underwhelmed tbh. Looks is in the eye of the beholder but I didn't see it having any more functionality (less in fact) than a raft of cheaper machines including the Synchronika you currently own.


This is great, I'm pleased to see that the OP is not getting feedback about the LMLM in awe struck reverential tones from mad Coffeegeeks impressed by the brand. I presume not what the OP expected. There are used L1s, Used Vesuvius Machines, Used Dual boilers on here, all of which will produce and equally good cup....without the badge of course. In fact the machine the OP has will already do a pretty good job and I think looks better than the LMLM?


----------



## DavecUK

I thought I would draw what I always see in my minds eye when I look at a Linea Mini.


----------



## Jony

Holy Cow, are you bored haha


----------



## PPapa

What's wrong with getting a machine you fancy, like the looks of and that can undoubtedly produce good espresso?

I don't know what's the exact number, but (for the example purposes) anything over £1000 is already too expensive for the general population, so let people have a machine they want rather than put up with what you don't like.

In the end of the day, there are worse ways to spend money.


----------



## 4085

How do you know you do not like it if you have had it but a few weeks? One machine is broadly speaking the same an another. Whenever a manufacturer makes an expensive machine such as the LM range, they always cheapen this by introducing a value range.......I liken this to going to Harrods food store and buying Lurpack butter. Point being, why should you pay three times the normal high street price for buying some branded butter but through Harrods?


----------



## Leefair1

My first post, some strong opinions out there! However all feedback appreciated : )

i was just looking for an owners opinion on their experience with the Linea Mini. Yet to find one! But yes, once I got it in the kitchen, received feedback from the other half I'm now doubting my decision. Also welcome the alternate options so thanks for this!


----------



## MildredM

My view has nothing to do with aesthetic or functionality. If you wish you'd bought the LM and are still hankering after it then you probably won't be happy until you've got the LM. Having now spent a chunk of money you probably feel that spending another portion lessons the blow of spending it all at the start!

I'm pretty sure we've all bought or chosen something and then realised we chose the wrong something. I can recall quite a few instances - life changing instances when I think about it!


----------



## Leefair1

Exactly, far from ideal!


----------



## DavecUK

@MildredM Is right, scratch that itch if it's going to be the missing piece that makes you happy. Don't forget to ensure you have a grinder up to the task and coffee worthy of it. It really doesn't matter what anyone thinks, it's your hard earned money after all.


----------



## ncrc51

Sorry that you are not getting the owner feedback that you hoped to receive. I can't help with that either. Dave stated the obvious that generally folks report being happy with their higher end purchases. That is unless there is an issue with damage, a defect or a bad experience with the seller. I didn't see where you indicated the grinder you are using; I suspect you would find more differences in the shots based on grinder quality than between the two machines.


----------



## Leefair1

No worries, all good! It's the Atom Speciality 75mm which I'm perfectly happy with


----------



## bagpuss

I've had my Synchronika for nearly two and a half years now, and I have not stumbled across a machine I'd want to "upgrade" to. So many things to like about it. Doesn't miss a beat, tolerant, makes great coffee. And every time I use a machine with twiddly knobs where I think the quick-to-use sprung lever should be to turn the steam on/off, I'm left wondering why anyone would want knobs!

I've done the upgrade to get more steam pressure, but if yours has that as standard, I think you should look at other upgrades before you move on from a perfectly brilliant machine. Or go on holiday. 

I would recommend a trip to Vancouver to get some inspiration ;-)


----------



## xpresso

bagpuss said:


> I've had my Synchronika for nearly two and a half years now, and I have not stumbled across a machine I'd want to "upgrade" to. So many things to like about it. Doesn't miss a beat, tolerant, makes great coffee. And every time I use a machine with twiddly knobs where I think the quick-to-use sprung lever should be to turn the steam on/off, I'm left wondering why anyone would want knobs!
> 
> I've done the upgrade to get more steam pressure, but if yours has that as standard, I think you should look at other upgrades before you move on from a perfectly brilliant machine. Or go on holiday.
> 
> I would recommend a trip to Vancouver to get some inspiration ;-)


Have you considered upgrading the ECM Synchronika machine, swap out the PID and pressure relief valve, I cannot see in your historic posts that suggests you have considered this.

Jon.


----------



## tonerei

xpresso said:


> Have you considered upgrading the ECM Synchronika machine, swap out the PID and pressure relief valve, I cannot see in your historic posts that suggests you have considered this.
> 
> Jon.


Was there an issue with the PID and pressure relief valve? Curious as a friend has one from 2017 and it was struggling to get over 8bar until he had a look a the pressure relief valve. Washer sorted it but is the valve being changed under warranty?


----------



## Sean

Hang on, you think the LM is more attractive than the Synchronika?


----------



## xpresso

tonerei said:


> Was there an issue with the PID and pressure relief valve? Curious as a friend has one from 2017 and it was struggling to get over 8bar until he had a look a the pressure relief valve. Washer sorted it but is the valve being changed under warranty?


The only odd reported problems with earlier ECM PID's was the chrome finish peeling off it's bezel, not heard or read of any other items of concern prior to me ordering a machine.

The Synchronika models that were supplied after about February/March this year had a higher set relief valve and a PID to accommodate the higher setting.............. See here for a description.






It makes for an even better spec machine.

Jon.


----------



## sam749

I hope you kept the ECM Synchonika. A friend of mine who is an engineer said they are built superbly. IMO they look great too - beauty in functionality! Don't think the mini is worth the extra £ unless you love the La Marzocco brand.


----------

